# Fabric paint cracking and mildew?



## Sk8X1 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi, all. I have an orange 100% cotton t-shirt (Gildan) that I stenciled with white Pebeo Setacolor opaque fabric paint. There was a little bleeding (I think that's the term) beyond edges of a few cut out areas, but it didn't seem that I applied the paint too thick. 

When the paint felt dry to the touch, I ironed the decorated area on the reverse side for 5 minutes using the cotton setting but no steam, which is what the directions call for. I also ironed the front for a minute or two. I put freezer paper over decorated tees so I don't scorch them with the iron and place cardboard on the inside to prevent transfer. I also iron shirts on a small wooden table instead of an ironing board because it allows me to apply more pressure.

I kept the tee for myself. It went through two or three washes just fine. When I took it out of the hamper for the next wash, I noticed what looked like a spot of mildew on the surface of one letter. I scratched at it a little and the letter cracked some. I then noticed that the letter next to the mildewed letter also had a crack. 

The paint pot itself doesn't have any mildew or unusual smell, so my guess is that I didn't air dry the design long enough. But would ironing both sides for 5 minutes help or hurt since the directions only call for 5 minutes on the reverse side? Could the cardboard or even using a wood table hinder evaporation? I don't want to over cure or under cure, but I'm at the point where I can't afford to let painted t-shirts dry for 24 hours before heat setting. By the way, I DO have textile ink, but I'm trying to use up my supply of fabric paint before switching completely to screen printing. 

Thank you.


----------

